# John Lill



## Op.123

Discovered this pianist recently and was wondering if anyone else liked him. He has some very good recordings!


----------



## RogerWaters

Op.123 said:


> Discovered this pianist recently and was wondering if anyone else liked him. He has some very good recordings!


Just listening to his Brahms Op. 76. Quite splendid.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I've long found him excellent in Beethoven especially - produces performances which are rugged but expressive, achieved by placing himself totally at the service of the music and not looking to "do something with" it when it simply doesn't need that.


----------



## Mandryka

I saw him just once play a concerto, I can’t remember the composer, towards the end of the 1980s, but it had no effect on me because I haven’t heard a note by him since. Until I saw this thread. I just listened to his Beethoven op 126. Poised and controlled, classical, a lovely modern piano tone well recorded, there’s a lot to enjoy there, I shall listen to more Lill.


----------



## chill782002

His Prokofiev sonatas are very good.


----------



## david johnson

I had his Beethoven sonatas. I have no idea what happened to it.


----------

